# Oh deer! Holiday display offends some



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Oh deer! Holiday display offends some

http://www.naplesnews.com/02/12/naples/d871551a.htm


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Actually that would be pretty funny. But as always, there's someone who has to take a stand against something.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Wouldn't it be GREAT if people would just "lighten up" a little and not take everything so seriously. It is a littyle depressing that everything has to be "politically correct" now days.

Merry Christmas to all........

Steve


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Even the 12 year old neighbor kid thought it was funny. Some of the adults need to lighten up.


----------

